# How important is a clean up crew?



## Timthemedic (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm new to this, and as my mandid grows, I'm wondering if I should think about getting a clean up crew for the small bit of substrate I have.

Is this necessary, or no?


----------



## CubbySetsFire (Aug 1, 2016)

Well, depends on what kind of set up you have I’d say. If it is really small, I would just replace it about every 2 weeks. If you’re maintaining a large enclosure and you don’t often clean it out completely I’d say yes I might consider it.


----------



## Sarah K (Aug 1, 2016)

I prefer to keep my praying mantises in living vivariums with live plants and microfauna so I don't have to clean the cages as often (I have a ton of mantises!), but mantises can also be kept in temporary-style enclosures with fake plants and no substrate, or with just a paper towel or some other kind of substrate at the bottom of the enclosure. Though, the biggest problem with keeping mantises without a clean up crew is the danger of bacteria growth in the enclosure. Bacteria can grow when mold, feces and feeder insect parts are left sitting in a moist enclosure. Bacteria infections can kill mantises, so if you chose not to use a clean up crew, you need to be very diligent about cleaning the enclosure and replacing the substrate regularly (every week or two), or keep them in well-ventilated enclosures with mesh or screen on all sides instead.


----------



## ashleenicole (Aug 1, 2016)

I use ecoearth as a substrate with fake plants in their enclosures. I find that spot cleaning after every few feeding, and a good wipe down with hot water and a change of substrate every few weeks keeps things nice and clean.


----------



## Timthemedic (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone.

Is there a specific type of crew you recommend?


----------



## Sarah K (Aug 1, 2016)

Timthemedic said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Is there a specific type of crew you recommend?


A combination of springtails and isopods (either dwarf purple or dwarf white) are what I use.


----------



## Timthemedic (Aug 1, 2016)

Sarah K said:


> A combination of springtails and isopods (either dwarf purple or dwarf white) are what I use.


What's the benefit of the combination?


----------



## Coyote (Aug 1, 2016)

didnt think about that, thanks for asking the question i am also interested in answers and i will look to buy springtails. Do they stay in the substrate ? I dont want them all over my room lol


----------



## Sarah K (Aug 2, 2016)

Timthemedic said:


> What's the benefit of the combination?


I have read that springtails are good, but sometimes they cannot keep up with the animal waste alone. Online sources tend to state that isopods can clean up bigger messes than springtails can. I have also read that isopods eat mites, but springtails do not.


----------



## CosbyArt (Aug 18, 2016)

Cleanup crews are a mix of springtails and isopods. Springtails eat mold, and isopods eat material itself, such as feeder remains/mantid frass (poop)/and other wastes. For either/both you will need a substrate for them to live/burrow into as needed and for moisture retention.

I personally use about 3/4" or so of sphagnum peat moss, coconut fiber, or similar (I use sphagnum peat moss exclusively now as $15 bought a *huge* bale at my garden center that will last a lifetime and has had no ill-effects after a year of use). A substrate soaks up any excess moisture and releases it slowly for your mantids, looks nice, and keeps the habitat looking clean as well.

I found in order to keep the isopods moist (as they have to be damp to breath) it is a bit of a balancing act on humidity to keep them alive and prevent mold growth (if ventilation is a issue). The springtails take care of the mold; however, excess moisture can lead to bacterial problems too. To prevent those problems though, cross-ventilation along a side near the bottom (one side is good enough) and at the very top of the habitat, will keep problems to a minimum even if the habitat is over misted.

I noticed several of my mantids liked to attack the isopods when they moved around on sticks, but ignore them completely when they stay on the substrate. For 32oz deli cups it seems 3-4 isopods is about the right amount to keep them busy cleaning, and from annoying mantids.

Personally I keep both springtails (a big colony) and various isopod habitats primary as pets now, and the springtails as occasional feeders for some small mantid species. I find removing larger pieces of feeder leftovers occasionally enough cleaning, anything else is for human benefit only, and hasn't affected my mantids.

Springtails are great at cleaning mold if you do excess watering, and do help break down the feeder remains (perhaps as they decay/mold) as it's said they only eat mold. Anyway their population will grow/shrink as food becomes available so that is of no concern (as long as they do not dry out and die off).

They tend to only stay in the habitats (food/water) and should dry up and die off if they do leave the tank. I kept them in a fiberglass mesh tank (solid bottom) but mesh sides they could easily escape from and never had any problems with loose ones even then in that mantid habitat. That said they live in dirt, and even appear by their own means in potted house plants kept only inside even from seed/starts - so they are all around even if you don't have/had/keep them anyway to some extent.


----------



## Flidais (Sep 22, 2016)

So, all of this said, were you able to control the moisture somewhat easily to prevent the bacteria with the isopods in the habitat, or did you remove them from the habitat all together?

Getting my first non-temporary habitat setup and trying to make sure I get everything straight.


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 22, 2016)

Diane Koch said:


> So, all of this said, were you able to control the moisture somewhat easily to prevent the bacteria with the isopods in the habitat, or did you remove them from the habitat all together?
> 
> Getting my first non-temporary habitat setup and trying to make sure I get everything straight.


Indeed the trick is to provide proper ventilation so the air doesn't become stagnant and create a bacterial problem from moisture. To that end, I recommend cross-ventilation in habitats - that is ventilation along a side near the bottom (one side is good enough) and at the very top of the habitat.

Isopods do well if humidity is maintained, the substrate has to be a bit damp but there is no need for it to be soggy.  

I updated my previous post to make it more clear too.


----------



## Flidais (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks!!


----------



## BigDazz (Sep 25, 2016)

I just ordered two kind of springtails 

Tag-team of 100 mixed S. curviseta (tropical pinks) and 100 mixed large whites (cf. F. candida).

I was gonna order isopods but found out they will eat my plants.?  I hope the springtails get here soon I'm starting to see a little mold.?


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 25, 2016)

BigDazz said:


> I just ordered two kind of springtails
> 
> Tag-team of 100 mixed S. curviseta (tropical pinks) and 100 mixed large whites (cf. F. candida).
> 
> I was gonna order isopods but found out they will eat my plants.?  I hope the springtails get here soon I'm starting to see a little mold.?


I've heard people say that about isopods, but it tends to be only dead or damaged plants unless they are starving for food (too many in the habitat that cleaning is not enough). Interesting about the springtails, as I'm not sure how mixing species will go (but them cross-breeding shouldn't be a issue as they are in different species classes/orders).

Mold is a sign of ventilation issues, as there is no cross ventilation in this type of setup possible. Of course the cause is excess water, but the ventilation prevents it from standing around to mold. I would say water/mist less, but that would likely affect your plants and is why vivariums can be tough (as the mantid only requires enough moisture that it evaporates in 20-30 minutes, and plants typically need much more). It sounds like though you found a possible solution for the mold with springtails. Best of luck.


----------



## sarah22992 (Oct 2, 2016)

I only have fake plants for now but when I do live I intend to pot the plants and set a substrate that I can change around t hem. Th at way I can still clean it out without disturbing the plants


----------

